# ? for the bow hunters



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Ok I wanted to really get serious with learning a bow. I have had a very inexpensive bow (browning) for a few years and shot it off and on. I got discouraged from the slowness, loudness and feeling of low confidence in my shot.

So I have been thinking of getting a "real" starter bow to begin my training over the next 12 months or so to try my 1st hunt with it next year. I shot a few and really liking the 



 for the price point vs performance. I figured I could get into a setup for about $1000 to $1200.

Do you think that is a good 1st bow or should I look at used then step up to the plate for a descent setup?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Might try looking at used to get a high quality bow for a good price. Check the classifieds here and see. I bought mine here last year and have loved every minute of practice, upgrades, and hunting. Just remember if your not comfortable with the bow you will hate it And alot if things can be changed and adjusted just see your local shop to do it for you.
My .02
Brian


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive got a gently used Bowtech I am looking at putting on the classifieds either later today or tomorrow, just havent got my pictures up yet. Complete setup, including accessories and hard case.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Ive got a gently used Bowtech I am looking at putting on the classifieds either later today or tomorrow, just havent got my pictures up yet. Complete setup, including accessories and hard case.


I'm a Mathews man my self, BUT, IMO, Shaky has what I consider an equal to Mathews. They are great bows. Can't go wrong with Bowtech or Mathews.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

You can get a complete set-up with a Mission (Mathews) for way under $1000. Diamond (Bowtech) has a package as well.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I shoot a bowtech diamond, I love it. Small, quiet, fast, not to expensive. 

I shot alot of bows, side by side before settling on the bowtech diamond.

Kenneth


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Take a look at the mission craze. Adjustments for draw length from about 19-31, and poundage adjustment from about 20-70. when you sell it, you can sell it to anyone. Plus is performs. My kid just yesterday, shot a 6 shot, 20 yard, 2.5" group with his.You can be up and running on that guy for less than $425.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Theres a tactical for sale on TBH. He wants 1200 for it fully rigged out. Ready to hunt. even has a case and arrows.

Best bet is to shoot them all. With the new mathews that came out im sure more bows will hit the market after the season is over.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with buying a great bow that is 1-2 yrs old. A lot of times you can get a $1300+ set up for $600-$800. If that extra $400 is really burning a hole in your pocket, I can offer my consulting services on buying a used bow and charge you $400. 

Seriously though, used is a great way to go. Bowtech, has the Diamond Razor Edge which is similar to the craze. 19-30 draw; 20-60# range. My son has shot two does with his so far. Set at 42#, full pass through and then arrow stuck in the ground. I was impressed. And quiet. 

Good luck!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Heck go for the gold if your willing to spend 1000 to 1200 I got a new Mathews z7 xtreme $1029 out the door rigged out with nice equipment too... If your serious about doing it I would spend the money an get a good one


----------



## CUATTHEBAR (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an Elite Archery "Pulse", but since your just starting you might look at the "Hunter". You should look at them and what sold me on Elite was there warranty. I think it is the best in the industry. Look at elitearchery.com there promise to customers.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Get on a website called Archerytalk.com and you will learn as much as you can ingest. You can buy a 6 month old bow on there for $600 and have the latest and greatest. Or you can buy a 2 year old bow for $400 and have new strings put on buy your bow guy for $100 and be in good shape also. First you have to fiqure out what you like. Dont pay a bit of attention to the one number most people look at IBO. Speed don't mean poop if you dont hit where you want. Find a bow that is comfortable for YOU to shoot. No way in hell I would pay more than $600 for a used bow. My two cents.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a great first bow . One of my hunting partners is shooting one this year .


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for yalls comments. Im heading to the bow shop today.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you are willing to spend that much I think you will end up with a really good bow, arrows and needed accessories that will last a long time. I would definitely recommend a pro shop though.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> If your serious about doing it I would spend the money an get a good one


My advice as well. Buy new now. Buy used later for a back up bow. If you start off used, you just don't know if it has been abused or not, like somebody dry firing it.



Whitebassfisher said:


> I would definitely recommend a pro shop though.


 Same here.
Other thing I might add, go out and shoot the different brands and models. Find that one bow that fits you. You will know it when you shoot it. Once you know exactly which bow you want, then you can look around for a used one if the new price is out of your range at this time.


----------

